# kickboxer in coma



## THE COLONEL

has anyone heard about a french kickboxer who was put in a coma on the 23rd of march he was called sebastian maurice a parisian. The guy who fought him was called nath macdonald from the u.k can anyone verify this?


----------



## THE COLONEL

Anyone?? Bump


----------



## marc

Appears to be trure

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/kickboxer_leaves_opponent_in_coma_1_533298?referrerPath=news/1.287559


----------



## THE COLONEL

marc said:


> Appears to be trure
> 
> http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/kickboxer_leaves_opponent_in_coma_1_533298?referrerPath=news/1.287559


Thats just a local rag! i cant find anything else about the fight including the fighters name the incident etc. Alot of people i know think its a blag and we are trying to find out. The evening mail said they did not research the story its just what Nathan Macdonald has told them???


----------



## Imy

It's a sad story, in any case. I don't think it would have been about the power of the kick, he must have just caught him in the right place. Shame.


----------



## THE COLONEL

Imy said:


> It's a sad story, in any case. I don't think it would have been about the power of the kick, he must have just caught him in the right place. Shame.


Thats if the story is true because apart from the local rag there is no evidence to prove this took place? Nobody has seen this guy fight its all on name say. does anybody know anyone that has to do with semi pro kickboxing or pro that can verify it? he also said he got Â£30,000 to turn pro after not having a fight for 3 years?????


----------



## box_fan_uk

someone else was asking about this, saying they could not find anything about it on anyother news from other sites, must be real cant see it being made up something like this


----------



## TheIceman5

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/we_don_t_blame_you_coma_victim_s_family_tells_distraught_barrow_fighter_1_537266?referrerPath=news


----------



## SanshouMatt

Aw man that sucks, first semi pro fight too..


----------



## box_fan_uk

looks genuine to me, feel sorry for the lad in his first pro fight


----------



## box_fan_uk

mmmm, looked a bit more into this, and it does look like a blag,


----------



## TheIceman5

I really hope it isn't. What makes you think it is?


----------



## box_fan_uk

no evidence of the match taking place, nobody knows any of the fighters, no news about this lad in a coma, only the word from the supposed winner,


----------



## THE COLONEL

i have an e-mail off WKN in france about this story and they have never heard of nathan macdonald and the coma or even the fight they said if this had happened it will be in all the french media


----------



## old skool

I have never heard of a sebastian maurice but i have heard of nathan macdonald, i guy in lancaster trains him called stu banks. I got hold of stu banks the other day about this and apparently it was i small unlicensed fight resulting in sebastian maurice ending up in hospital for 5 or so days and not in a coma. Stu banks said it was a break down in communation between him and sebastians family and the local paper went well over the top with the story, he all so said he was in the process of sorting this with the paper. i tried to ring him yesterday for an update but could not get hold of him, same goes for today.


----------



## pound4pound

So it's gone from being his first semi-pro bout to being a small unlicensed fight! Also, the picture the paper used of the supposed fighter in a coma. Isn't that Sebastien Ocana the French Super Flyweight?

Sounds a bit odd!


----------



## box_fan_uk

smells of pure bullsh!t to me, would not be amazed if this is total crap, cant blame the local paper if someone has gone to them for seeking glory, then made all this up, but sounds it like it to me, i cant see the paper saying " my oppenent is in a coma" come on 'old school' bring this nath to here and explain, you know him so well


----------



## box_fan_uk

my opinion no fight took place if it did "sebastien mauarice " next line will be "went to the hostiptal with a bruised hand ". sorry for the confusion...


----------



## old skool

sorry box fan uk dont know the lad personally, only know the guy who trains him, stu banks and apparently it was him who sent the story to the paper by email given of want he was told at the time and acording to him the local paper hyped it up. To me it looks like its been hyped up by both parties a hell of alot.

What i think is odd though, i thought this nathan macdonald was already semi pro and people i know have been saying he has been for years. so what i dont get is what was he doing in france having his 1st semi pro fight AGAIN for? and he is defo not a superfly weight!!!


----------



## NEIL No2

your right there, i had a semi pro fight with nathan macdonald in 2007 in chorley and it was 70 kg superwelter/welter weight.


----------



## THE COLONEL

i think its dodgy how neil no2 and old skool have just joined and the only posts they have done are on here. Nathan is that you???. The pic of the fighter is sebastien ochana the french super flyweight and nathan hasnt moaned about that?? plus the wkn has never heard of him or the fight plus there are no videos pics etc of him ever setting foot in a ring until i see some i dont belive a f****ng word of it. prove us wrong??


----------



## NEIL No2

your right colonel, me and my bro serched the net everywhere and found nothing of this fight in france. only just joined because my big bro told me the crack knowing i bumped into him a few years ago.

would not mind seeing a few pics myself??


----------



## bizkitninja

Any more news about this? A lot of people in Nathans home town also believe this story to be untrue. It just doesnt add up...


----------



## box_fan_uk

A mate of mine from his home town said it is all bullsh!t, there was not even a fight so i have heard, all made up, i am emailing the local paper, i think they know that this was all made up,


----------



## bizkitninja

thats the same feedback ive had about it box_fan_uk. there is absolutely nothing to say it ever took place.no reports, photos etc. even the pic in the local paper of sebastien maurice is wrong. its wkn euro champ seb ocana.. its quite a serious thing to be making up if its not true. I wonder what the paper will say? keep us all posted thanks


----------



## NEIL No2

I cant see how nathan was fighting because acording to my big bro he lost his lisence a while back!!!!!!! very odd if you ask me....


----------



## pound4pound

It does look like it's bullshit. The story of the bust-up at the weigh in and the outcome. The story about how he will donate his fee to the Frenchman's family. It all sounds like something out of a movie.

Have the paper said why they used the picture of Seb Ocana?

The editor of the paper is called Jonathan Lee. Maybe he can explain where they got their info.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Sorry I'm going to close this thread, the only people discussing this have loggesd on to specifically talk about this and nothing else on the forum. Sorry guys if you want to get involved then fine but stop spinning this pointless thread out.


----------

